
What makes this tomato-sorting machine so freakishly fast? - Zaheer
https://www.theverge.com/2017/12/9/16751220/tomato-sorting-machine-fast-gif-video
======
Zaheer
It’s fascinating how simple / elegant this design is. Although you probably
could use machine learning, etc for this a basic optical sensor is ‘good
enough’. With all the exciting new tech out there it’s easy to forget that
many things can be done much simpler.

------
masonic
"When tomatoes ripen in California, for example, they’re harvested in a
12-week period that has sorters running round the clock, up to 24 hours a day,
processing as much as 800 tonnes of _vegetables_ an hour."

Fine and dandy... except tomatoes are _fruits_.

~~~
Someone
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fruit#Botanic_fruit_and_culina...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fruit#Botanic_fruit_and_culinary_fruit).

